# Capitalism... Do you agree?



## randomness123 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm posting this in all of the 4 forums, so if you aren't an SP please don't answer here.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

i suppose so. What other real alternatives are there


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Capitalism is absolutely necessary to an extent. Someone from the former Soviet Union explained to me just how dire it is when the government makes *one* kind of car, and how amazing it is to have variety in shops in capitalist societies. It causes the economy to stagnate with zero capitalism. At the risk of offending someone - but I believe certain traits of males and females are inherently biological and it just can't be explained away - men really have a hard time when they don't feel "useful" or like they are applying themselves in some way, it affects their self-esteem to be unemployed or to feel incompetent in terms of not making money, so then you get a lot of miserable, drunk, chain-smoking fatalist men beating their wives who are dying in their fifties. And that's what happens with no capitalism.

BUT...anarcho-capitalism isn't the answer, either. Anarcho-capitalism is stupid and destructive on multiple levels. The societies which exist in the world where there are the lowest crime rates provide things like basic medical care, free university education, and humane jails for their people. You treat people like crap (which anarcho-capitalism is basically legalizing criminal behavior and turning society into a primitive, jungle-like war zone) then there will be more crime. You starve people, you put them in horrible jails, you deprive them of medical care, and don't educate them...your streets are going to be FILLED with crime, violence, ignorance, and stupidity. 

The best societies currently in existence in the world are probably in Northern Europe, Australia, and New Zealand...maybe Canada.

It's because they marry capitalism with socialism. It's really the only way. No way is perfect, but mixing capitalism and socialism is WIN.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I have realized over time that it isn't capitalism that is inherently evil, but corporatism. I like having a mix but I'd like to keep what bits of socialism we do have left. The problem right now is our govt is a fundamentalist christian/fiscal liberal/social conservative, my arch-nemesis basically and I wonder what the future holds for us for at least the next few years.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm very much pro capitalist. And as far as I'm concerned socialism, communism, fascism, and corporatism all suck.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

The question is too vague. What do you really want to know?


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

It's a good servant, but a poor master. If capitalism is a hydrogen then mixed with oxygen and the result is a good water add some minerals and you got a refreshing drink.. Hoho-hoo.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

No, I would prefer the opposite of any organizational dominance over any aspect of civilization to the extent that corporations have over the market or the government has over the people.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Yes I'm all for capitalism. I'm also all for sex. I'm for protected sex, consensual sex. Cause you don't want to catch a venereal disease, you don't want to find yourself in jail after a person reports date rape on you. Got to think the act of sex through. I think that's the same way with capitalism.I'm all for capitalism, I'm just not for Laissez faire Capitalism in it's extreme. I'm also weary on Mercantilism, it has its place. Supply-side economics oh and the market will take care of itself-not, that's wrong. Take care of itself while robber barons steal billions from the citizens every year. I think we should have consumer protection capitalism, that's good. I think Keynesian economic theory is really underrated. The people against it are the Supply-Side guys and we all know how well that worked,-gave us the global financial mess we're in now. I'm also weary of capitalism that takes a blind eye to whole companies getting swallowed up overnight-Merrill Lynch via Bank of America.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Small business... yes. I like lots and lots of little shops, where you get to know the owner and maybe they'll display some of your paintings.
But big corporations that buy elections and influence foreign policy to the point where a certain government (OK, the United States) is starting wars to ensure the corporations' access to other countries' natural resources... no!!! And double no! and triple no!!!!


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

I voted anti-capitalist - not intentionally, but I can't change it now.
I'm not totally against capitalism. I agree with @fourtines, you do need some degree of it. How much is debatable?
I'm no socialist either.

I think the system we have here in the UK combines the worst of both. We have corporatism where these fat cats, protected by the government, are wringing the last penny from honest, hard-working people.
And we have this underclass who contribute nothing, and yet are well rewarded.


----------



## jackeyjoe (Oct 23, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> I'm very much pro capitalist. And as far as I'm concerned socialism, communism, fascism, and corporatism all suck.


I'd have to agree... all have their down sides, it simply depends on how bad you want it to be and in modern society capitalism has been the most successful of the lot. All because it has been the most successful I'm not implying that it is anywhere near perfect and doesn't need improvement because it needs plenty of that, it's just the best we've seen thus far


----------

